# ¿cómo alargar la cámara frontal de un s6 para sacarla del móvil?



## juanmart26 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola, quiero tunear un móvil para un proyecto personal y para ello necesito sacar la cámara frontal una distancia fuera del móvil. Hay algún cable flex que sea una especie de alargador y me sirva o tendría que soldar un cable de extensión a el contactor del móvil y al que trae la cámara. O hay otra forma de hacerlo. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2016)

Eso es imposible y además no puede ser.

Echa un vistazo y verás la risa que da.

Compra un endoscopio con conector micro USB en aliexpress o semejante, son baratos 
Hacen de webcam, solo que vga de resolución.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Si no me equivoco el S6 tiene USB OTG así que alguna webcam USB debería valer.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 7, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Eso es imposible y además no puede ser.



Pues imposible  no es, pero dificil eso si, es bien complicado, ensaya las soluciones que te han dado.


----------



## Gaudi (Sep 9, 2016)

Y usar un Raspberry Pi con el modulo de cámara?
De seguro es más barato que un S6.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2016)

No, mejor que compre un s7 para destripar...
[emoji38]
Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## juanmart26 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alguno sabe cuántos hilos tiene el cable flex de las cámaras.


----------

